# Will 05-06 Headers fit an 04 GTO?



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes No Maybe so?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, but not the mid-pipes.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:cheers


----------

